
Ask HN: What are the best product landing pages you've stumbled upon? #2 - funkyy
It has been more than a year since last, amazing and filled with information topic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9440208<p>Lets see what are best landing pages as of 2016.
======
stevenhubertron
[http://www.justnorthofamazing.com](http://www.justnorthofamazing.com) \- less
tech more experience but certainly a product for sale and not some typical
bootstrap theme.

~~~
mrt128
Similar here - [https://www.milenioplus.com](https://www.milenioplus.com) \-
nothing too fancy, or technologically advanced, but clean and with clearly
indicated call to action.

------
usermac
Our design staff turned me on to this one
[http://www.lingscars.com/](http://www.lingscars.com/)

~~~
funkyy
This is rockstar design for sure!

------
codegeek
I came across this [0] a while ago. Really good collection of landing pages

[http://www.land-book.com](http://www.land-book.com)

------
yodaiken
I think we did really solid work with Upward's:
[https://upwardhq.con](https://upwardhq.con)

~~~
isuckatcoding
Great design but to be brutally honest I hate the scrolling behavior. I've
seen many other sites do it and it is super annoying. I expect the screen and
mouse to move at the same rate.

